# help how to connect x-fi i/o drive to a titanium pro sound card



## cutterp (Aug 18, 2011)

hi all i have bought a fatilaty titanium pro soundcard and want to connect it to my x-fi i/0 drive can anyone help
the sound card has _and__ext connector and the drive has a _ad__ext connector


----------



## xBruce88x (Aug 18, 2011)

is this the drive?

http://www.auzentech.com/site/products/xfi_iodrive.php

if so on the site it does list your card as supported... looking for a guide of some sort now. will edit later

this is the best i could find...  http://support.creative.com/kb/ShowArticle.aspx?sid=56793


----------



## cutterp (Aug 18, 2011)

xBruce88x said:


> is this the drive?
> 
> http://www.auzentech.com/site/products/xfi_iodrive.php
> 
> ...




this ilink referes to the titanium i/o drive i have the earlier i/o drine (sb0250)


----------

